# LED Underbody Puddle Lamp kit



## JAWJr (May 4, 2004)

I just don't think it's very "BMW". BMW to me is understated- a wolf in sheeps clothing. I love how subtle the designs are- they've always been timeless. I think these lights alter that. 

However, going with the times, the new 7, 5, 6, and 1 have great led puddle lights that are, I believe, mounted in the door handles, much like Merc's mirror led puddle lights. Maybe this would be a more widely accepted E46 addition? :dunno: 

As others said, major kudos for trying this- but maybe take our advice into account. Of course there's a market for everything, but this product in current for just isn't us.

~Jon :thumbup:


----------



## Slavyanin (Nov 13, 2004)

Very nice. Finally something different. :thumbup:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

I had to vote "Ricey". To me it looks more like a light show than a puddle lamp due to the number of lights and the small illumination area they provide.

If there was only two per side and they illuminated a larger area when the doors opened, that would be cool.

Another observation is they wouldn't work well for those who live in areas that see snow. Between the snow build up on the running boards of the car, and the sand/salt crud that gets sprayed up from wet roads, they would be covered up/dirty and wouldn't be much good during the winter months. Even constant cleaning of the car wouldn't keep those LED's clean long enough for them to work very well.

Best of luck to you buisness. :thumbup:


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

Raffi said:


> I've never parked anywhere I needed lights to see if I'm about to step into something foul while getting in my car... :dunno:


:stupid:


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

Plaz said:


> :stupid:


Now that you are in Jersey, I bet that will change 

I find I ocassionaly park somwhere that just looks wet or a little surface water and ooops! its a lake. Kind of nice to see that as you open your door rather than after you just planted a non-waterproof dress show in it.


----------



## Fast Bob (Jun 4, 2004)

My `99 528i had puddle lamps that were integrated into the bottom of the doors, and came on automatically whenever the door was open....I always found this to be a very thoughtful and user-friendly feature. Why could`nt this kit be installed in the doors, rather than the skirt?

Regards,
Bob


----------



## gig (Oct 18, 2004)

Guys,

Thanks for all the comments. I'm working on making this less :bling: and more understated. I really believe its due to the fact that the LED's in the pictures are so bright, but a nice feature is the ability to change the brightness through the included onboard computer via our software. When I have some appropriate pictures showing different configurations I will post further.

Regarding the comment that the LEDs will get dirty. Yes and no, the LEDs themselves are encased within a custom billet housing and are further protected by a polymer lens. You probably will have to clean the lens eventually, but that is nothing more than soap and water. 

Thanks again,

Gig


----------



## Frank Rizzo (Aug 2, 2003)

FYI

The "puddle Lamps" on my Explorer were mounted to the underside of the side view mirrors. They were a nice touch, because you could not see them (recessed into the housing) and they were far enough up that they would acutually illuminate the area around and in front of the door.

I'd say work them into the housing so that they were invisible when off.

good luck.

.


----------



## JCz04Bimmer (Jun 6, 2003)

*Brabus-like Puddle Lights (for E46)*

So I've just got finished playing a massive game of email tag with a fella over at Sira Optics. This company is selling the puddle light things that fit underneith the E46 side skirts and have been seen on some of the Brabus Mercedes. The kit that these guys are offering are insane and I should be getting mine shortly. I figured I'd give people over here a heads up.

Some of the features are that each unit has 4 LEDs that can either by hyper white or blue. I opted for white to avoid having them look like ground effects. There are 5 or so individual LED "clusters" per side and they can be full programmed on a PC! That's the part that got me. You install it (with minimal drilling), wire it up with all the included ish, and then you can program what lights up, how long it lights up, what pattern the things light up in, fade effect and so on. So, yeah, the link is bellow and there are plenty of pictures and videos. This guy is reliable too!

www.SiraOptics.com

You might even be able to get a discount of 10% if you punch in my name (Jared). I think (not sure) the normal cost is $350. But PM me and I'll see if I can work something out or whatever!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Wow, that's seriously ghetto.


----------



## JCz04Bimmer (Jun 6, 2003)

I don't think they look ghetto. I've seem then in action on a Brabus car and they are very classy. And, the different patterns shown on the website are just to show functionality. When I get mine, I'm just gonna have them fade on when I unlock the car, fade on when the door is opened, and fade off when locked or when the door is closed. 

But again, if anyone is interested... shoot me a PM... I may be able to help out with pricing.

Jared


----------



## AsianImage (Oct 10, 2004)

I just noticed...my car has "puddle like" lights already?? Maybe the experts can chime in.

I have a 01 540i and while exiting my garage last night, I opened my door and noticed there is a light underneath the door that lights up the floor directly where I would be stepping....would this be considered a "puddle" light? I think it serves the same purpose. I then bent over and sure enough underneath the door panel there is a pretty bright light that lights up the entire area where the door opens and where you would normally be stepping.

Am I just imagining it or do we already have this "mod?" :dunno:


----------



## JCz04Bimmer (Jun 6, 2003)

Haha I guess you have something in the same spirit of this. That's just a light facing downward on the door. I suppose it serves the same purpose. I do not think that any E46's have that tho. Hence why this is a cool mod. Also, the lighting effect is impressive. And for people who think its ricey... it isn't... They aren't on all the time, they aren't tubes of neon, and they are impressively built and programmable. Lets see those ground effects do that!


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Is anything Brabus actually "classy"? It's all about the bling.

Ghetto.

I can't imagine anyone not on E46GhettoModders, er, E46Fanatics going for sh*t like this. People that actually have jobs and are out of high school would never pay $350 for some ghetto lightshow mod.


----------



## JCz04Bimmer (Jun 6, 2003)

Man you have alot of anger pent up. Seems like you might be the one still in high school by the sound of your comments.

People that actually have jobs and are out of high school understand that modding is something that is dictacted by personal taste. People who have jobs and are out of high school don't make posts like the ones you're making. And, even more, people who don't have jobs and in high school probably don't have $350 to spend on a lighting mod.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

JCz04Bimmer said:


> Man you have alot of anger pent up. Seems like you might be the one still in high school by the sound of your comments.
> 
> People that actually have jobs and are out of high school understand that modding is something that is dictacted by personal taste. People who have jobs and are out of high school don't make posts like the ones you're making. And, even more, people who don't have jobs and in high school probably don't have $350 to spend on a lighting mod.


 LOL.

I have no anger. I admit that it bugs me when people ghetto-mod a BMW.

And, really, people who have jobs and are out of high school really are much less likely to drop $350 on something stupid like this. Ask your parents and they'll agree with me.


----------



## Plaz (Dec 19, 2001)

JCz04Bimmer said:


> And for people who think its ricey... it isn't.





JCz04Bimmer said:


> modding is something that is dictacted by personal taste.


:dunno:


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Plaz said:


> :dunno:


And "personal taste"? I thought it was dictated by the tuner magazines and the insecure desire to one-up your friends.


----------



## JCz04Bimmer (Jun 6, 2003)

TD said:


> Ask your parents and they'll agree with me.


Why don't you ask your parents if its nice to be condescending? Excuse me but I really am not seeing why this is something that warrants an attack either on me or on the product itself.

I obviously don't think its ricey. I do think that I've done EVERYTHING on my car with a touch of class. This, at first, did seem like something I wouldn't touch (I'm more go than show) but after seeing it up close, its extremely nice. But once again, it is a matter of personal taste and my comment about it not being ricey is obviously an opinion.

As for modding to one-up my friends... thats bull. Absolutely NONE of my close friends mod their car. In fact, I'm the one who is always urging my friend who also has a 330Ci to mod it simply because its fun.

I mod my car because I like to go to the track. And no, not the 1/4 track. This is the first truly exterior mod I've considered doing besides a replica ACS Roof Spoiler. So please, save your lectures for your own children.


----------



## Guest (Dec 13, 2004)

Okay, I'm done. Party on.

(Although I have no idea what this mod has to do with going to the track. :eeps: )


----------



## JCz04Bimmer (Jun 6, 2003)

TD said:


> Okay, I'm done. Party on.
> 
> (Although I have no idea what this mod has to do with going to the track. :eeps: )


 Absolutely nothing. Unfortunately. I do hear that there'll be an upgrade in about a month that'll allow the car to levitate when the lights are activated. That, I'm sure, will give me quite an edge.

:lmao:


----------



## Alex Baumann (Dec 19, 2001)

*Threads merged*


----------



## gig (Oct 18, 2004)

Guys,

Please don't become too polarized with the comments. I realize that the presentation of this kit has been less than expected, and I'm currently working on videos that show this products intended use. A full website revamp is underway. 

Thanks and until then, I'd just like to request that this thread not denigrate into a war of words.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

Wow that is so like Close Encounters of the Third Kind. :rofl:


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

:rofl: you'll find no lovin' here.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

besides, don't big rigs and tow trucks have these already. who wants to look like an semi or tow truck. :dunno:


----------



## bimmerguy2006 (Feb 3, 2003)

First of all, any decent mods for BMW's cost a butt-load. The brabus kit, if i remember correctly, was well over 500 or 600 bucks. At 350, this kit achieves the same effect at a much lower cost. It actually serves a purpose, its not about bling. Ghetto modding would be putting a neon kit on a 3 series. This is a kit that lights up the ground next to the doors, allowing you to see whether or not there is a puddle, curb, pothole, etc.


----------



## bluetree211 (Apr 19, 2004)

bimmerguy2006 said:


> First of all, any decent mods for BMW's cost a butt-load. The brabus kit, if i remember correctly, was well over 500 or 600 bucks. At 350, this kit achieves the same effect at a much lower cost. It actually serves a purpose, its not about bling. Ghetto modding would be putting a neon kit on a 3 series. This is a kit that lights up the ground next to the doors, allowing you to see whether or not there is a puddle, curb, pothole, etc.


Honestly its not the cost, I think you'd be hard pressed to find any takers at even $50. The lights illuminate such a small area that the only thing they help you see is if the driver is :bling:

Trying to tell us its not about bling will not work, and is slightly insulting


----------



## bimmerguy2006 (Feb 3, 2003)

No, whats insulting is the fact that almost everyone on this board hates on the e46fanatics site, and blatently professes it, while everyone over there is genuinely respectful and nice to all the people over here. They focus on looks AND performance, not one or the other.


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

bluetree211 said:


> Honestly its not the cost, I think you'd be hard pressed to find any takers at even $50. The lights illuminate such a small area that the only thing they help you see is if the driver is :bling:
> 
> Trying to tell us its not about bling will not work, and is slightly insulting


:stupid:

to me, it's a product that should only be $20 to $30 and should put out more light. don't tell me how beautifully it's crafted because it's goes under the car and will get dirty with grime and could even be broken by a mechanics lift.


----------



## Artslinger (Sep 2, 2002)

So if you see that there is a puddle in front of the door what do you do?


----------



## Desertnate (Mar 11, 2002)

HW said:


> :stupid:
> 
> to me, it's a product that should only be $20 to $30 and should put out more light. don't tell me how beautifully it's crafted because it's goes under the car and will get dirty with grime and could even be broken by a mechanics lift.


If you live in the snow belt, it will only be usable during the summer months. You could wash it in the winter and it would be gunked up beyond usage long before you got to your destination.


----------



## bimmerguy2006 (Feb 3, 2003)

Artslinger said:


> So if you see that there is a puddle in front of the door what do you do?


Lets not be an idiot, you are aware of the puddle and take action accordingly. If its shallow and wont f up your shoes, step in it and get in the car. If its deep, step over it. Its not rocket science. uch:


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

bimmerguy2006 said:


> Lets not be an idiot, you are aware of the puddle and take action accordingly. If its shallow and wont f up your shoes, step in it and get in the car. If its deep, step over it. Its not rocket science. uch:


 There is already a light in your door pointing down that illuminates when your door is opened.

Why drop $350 on a redundant BLING version of something you already have?

It's not rocket science.


----------



## Alamo (Sep 17, 2004)

I don't get it. Why would you need lights under your car? Too find something that fell under the car?


----------



## bimmerguy2006 (Feb 3, 2003)

um, no, there isnt a downward facing light in the 3 series doors.


----------



## gig (Oct 18, 2004)

Guys,

That's fine that many of you don't like this product. Many of you drive a 3-series BMW that costs at most $45K, and you end up bad mouthing cars worth 3 times what you financed. The lights have appeared on numerous S-Class sedans tuned by Brabus. Easily 3-3.5 times the price of your fully optioned cars. I've noticed that 3-series BMW drivers say it's all about the purity, and understatement yet from personal experience they are the ones that brag most about their ENTRY-LEVEL luxury car, lets not even start on the huge amount of 3-series fitted with Hamann and ACS gear. 

I can accept that the GuideLight is not a desired product, but for one to sit and pass judgement on one of the premier and largest MB tuners is just a bit ludicrous. 

I've stopped offering these kits for sale and am glad I did so.


----------



## Guest (Dec 15, 2004)

gig said:


> Guys,
> 
> That's fine that many of you don't like this product. Many of you drive a 3-series BMW that costs at most $45K, and you end up bad mouthing cars worth 3 times what you financed. The lights have appeared on numerous S-Class sedans tuned by Brabus. Easily 3-3.5 times the price of your fully optioned cars. I've noticed that 3-series BMW drivers say it's all about the purity, and understatement yet from personal experience they are the ones that brag most about their ENTRY-LEVEL luxury car, lets not even start on the huge amount of 3-series fitted with Hamann and ACS gear.
> 
> ...


 ROTFLMAO.

We have come to THAT point, boys and girls. The point where the argument degenerates to THIS.

:rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl: :rofl:


----------



## gig (Oct 18, 2004)

TD, 14,972 posts?


----------



## HW (Dec 24, 2001)

gig said:


> TD, 14,972 posts?


welcome to the 'fest :rofl:


----------

